# All u Loggers Post your Pics here



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 10, 2005)

Post all your logging pics or videos here gentelmen..I'll be good and start..Have tons of them , finally got digital Cam


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 10, 2005)

heres another


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 10, 2005)

here are a few shots of the road clearing


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 10, 2005)

another


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 10, 2005)

pic of the 545 , was a little mudy in this one area , had to go through it although did'nt want to but contractor said it was all getting filled in anyway


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 10, 2005)

One of the outfits around here bought a new 525 cable two years ago and seems pleased with it. Good pics Rob, I'll try and find some time to take some this week.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 11, 2005)

Hey Ryan ,

The 525 is a nice machine also , I ran both at my last job but spent most of my time in the big Cat , one thing I dont like about either of them is the hydraulics , cant run the grapple and steer at the same time , has to be one function at a time , but other than that I think their a decent machine..
Hey get some pics of your job your doing : ) 

Rob


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 11, 2005)

Oh yeah I almost forgot GOT WOOD !!


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 17, 2005)

Hey Rob, we've got serious wood!!! We just moved on to a 50 acre select cut this week and it took me two days just to build the haul road and push the landing. The haul road is a half mile long into the woods and the back of the cut is 3/4's of a mile from the landing! Pretty steep ground in places on this tract, not much elevation but steep! Good thing I have a dozer to push the roads.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 17, 2005)

I've got wood and lots of it!


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 17, 2005)

A knucleboom with a bucksaw is the best thing that ever happend to loggers


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice pics Ryan : ) So how are things going..Are you still running the old skidder or did you end up getting the 540 Deere ? Well anyhow keep the pics coming

Rob


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 18, 2005)

I should get the 540 this week but I have been running the franklin.


----------



## DDM (Sep 24, 2005)

Ryan Willock said:


> I've got wood and lots of it!



Ryan? Whats the dollar value of a load like that?
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment_26764.php


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 24, 2005)

David, those are pallet logs so that load is worth about $500


----------



## DDM (Sep 24, 2005)

Ryan Willock said:


> David, those are pallet logs so that load is worth about $500



You must be getting more for pallet than i am. That would be about 300.00
Here.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 25, 2005)

The guy I'm cutting for gets $41 per ton log run on this tract so to him its all the same. I personally get $42 per ton for poplar pallet logs and $32 for hardwood but allas this isn't my timber, oh well its a job.


----------



## DDM (Sep 25, 2005)

There paying 160.00 per 1000' here for pallett


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 10, 2005)

Here's some old logging, helicopter logging, etc. pictures...

http://www.sweet-home.or.us/forest/index.htm


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Oct 10, 2005)

I never had much time for pics when logging. But I found a few.

Mike


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice pics fellas .. theres always time to snap a few pics ..gotta have a break for coffee in the morning 

Rob


----------



## logcutter429 (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice pic guys, Sweet Home Ore., My old home town.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Oct 13, 2005)

Here's a pic of my new skidder. Good thing I put two new tires on the rear the other week or we wouldn't be logging right now as much rain as we've had :Eye:


----------



## Ryan Willock (Oct 13, 2005)

Here's one of the loader and bucksaw at work.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Oct 13, 2005)

Oops, forgot the pic...... Hey John, my saw is bigger than yours!LOL :Monkey:


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Oct 14, 2005)

Nice pic Ryan , looks like a decent skidder with new diggers  chains dont look too old either , always a good thing . Well IM back to work running a 2003 548GIII grapple skidder and cutting oversize stems for a very good company .. I'll try and snap some pics next week at work


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Oct 15, 2005)

hey yall, first post here, i always wondered if there was a logging forum on the internet. looks like i found a new place to goof off! maybe when i get my scanner hooked up i can post some real pictures.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Oct 16, 2005)

Welcome to the site Sizzle .. good to see another logger here

Rob


----------



## Ryan Willock (Oct 16, 2005)

Rob, my new 540 has a recon motor and tranny and the winch has been gone through as well. All it really needs is a good pressure washing which is on the calander.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Oct 16, 2005)

i think that skidder is real nice !!
here in Sweden they seems very rare, i have only seen one used in an add !!

Plz more pictures of it in work !!!

/ Kristoffer


----------



## Ryan Willock (Oct 18, 2005)

Whew, I'm tired we (I have a three man crew, me and two others; I cut all the timber although the skidder driver is capalbe of cutting and has cut) logged 5 tandum loads of logs today from the mountian side/top. I'm ready to cut a some what flat tract for a while now (thats realitvly flat as I am in the mountains, this tract has been rough as a cob, no good way to work it!).


----------



## Ryan Willock (Oct 18, 2005)

heres the pic


----------



## Ryan Willock (Oct 18, 2005)

This [email protected][email protected])#[email protected]))#$*@)#$%j thing isn't letting me post my pics!!!


----------



## JimL (Oct 18, 2005)

how many feet a day you averaging? 

Id so love to get back into this but where i am at ive got retirement and good benefits. Don't work nearly as hard here, sit in the cab all day.  

sure made a hell of alot more $ cuttin timber


----------



## Buzzlightyear (Oct 19, 2005)

Excuse my ignorance but don't you guys use mechanized harvesters in the states ?? They are used here in the uk for all but the smallest jobs but from you guys posts it sounds like you cut it all by hand ??


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Oct 19, 2005)

Buzzlightyear said:


> Excuse my ignorance but don't you guys use mechanized harvesters in the states ?? They are used here in the uk for all but the smallest jobs but from you guys posts it sounds like you cut it all by hand ??




In central/western Pennsylvania it's mostly 2 man crews. One man felling and the other on the skidder. Sometimes a third guy is used on the landing. I worked by myself cutting and skidding but the jobs were rarely over 100,000 board ft.

Mike


----------



## Newfie (Oct 19, 2005)

Buzzlightyear said:


> Excuse my ignorance but don't you guys use mechanized harvesters in the states ?? They are used here in the uk for all but the smallest jobs but from you guys posts it sounds like you cut it all by hand ??



Some do, but they are constantly chasing big jobs far and wide to make payments on a million dollars worth of equipment.


----------



## Buzzlightyear (Oct 20, 2005)

Ok cheers that answers that one then !!


----------



## bwalker (Oct 22, 2005)

> Some do, but they are constantly chasing big jobs far and wide to make payments on a million dollars worth of equipment.


I dont pretend to know what its like in Mass, but here in Upper Michigan harvestors and mechanization are king. All pulp logging is done with mechanized equipment and alot of the saw log cutting as well. The only time logs are harvested by saw is when steep ground, oversize wood, or high value/low production cuts(IE high grading some veneer) are involved. Some small time land clearing crews will still use saws and some part timers, but thats about it.
FWIW A ten cord load of hardwood pulp is selling for just over $1000 delivered. The same load two years ago cost around $400. It seems the price has been driven up by a shortage of log trucks as many went down to Florida last year and now Texas, Louisianna to clean up storm damage.


----------



## Husky372 (Oct 22, 2005)

Ben in this area (NE) you will find the ground much steeper than in MI and WI. That is reason so many in this area still cut by hand and using skidders.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Oct 22, 2005)

Buzzlightyear said:


> Excuse my ignorance but don't you guys use mechanized harvesters in the states ?? They are used here in the uk for all but the smallest jobs but from you guys posts it sounds like you cut it all by hand ??



in the western states, we use mechanized harvesting only when the trees are small enough and the gound is level enough. A feller buncher cant really take down trees over 2 feet DBH (i believe) and trees get that big fairly quickly here.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Oct 22, 2005)

In New England there really are'nt that many harvesters , atleast NH anyway there are a few but most crews here in Southern NH are running feller buncher & Grapple skidder combos with manual falling on oversize timber 40" + , you can easily cut a 30" tree with a 18" hot saw head just have to double cut . 

There are alot more harvester / Forwarder combos running up in Maine more than anywhere as the wood is alot smaller and accomadates to that equipment .

Northern NH is alot more cable skidders and manual falling as the terrain is soo steep and rocky the equipment had a hard time climbing so it's alot of cable work .

So really the new england region is more buncher and skidder , than harvester and forwarders although there are more and more of them coming this way .

Truthfully mechanization is king , you will never be able to out cut a feller buncher or harvester with a chainsaw , it just wont happen . The crew I work for our Timbco operator went and cut a 2 acre house lot in under 45 minutes , and was back to us select cutting the 100 acre woodlot we are working on .

Mechanized harvesting equipment really is better for all of us loggers , although it is very pricey but there is alot of decent used machine on the market .
It's alot safer to be in a enclosed machine felling wood , than standing next to it with a saw . With mechanical equipment we can get alot more wood down and processed in a day , lower workers comp rates , and the biggest benefit is harvesting timber alot safer . Personally I would much rather pay for a decent piece of equipment than with my life .

Manual falling will always have it's place in the woods , until they come out with a machine that can do oversize wood , and I like to fall wood as much as everyone else does with a saw as it takes skill and makes you think about were to lay it , lean , notch variaitions etc ...



Well sorry to go on and on but thats my take on things .

Rob


----------



## bwalker (Oct 22, 2005)

> Ben in this area (NE) you will find the ground much steeper than in MI and WI. That is reason so many in this area still cut by hand and using skidders.


I realize that. In September I went on a hunting trip in Maine. We drive through NH and VT. Very scenic states with all the hills. BTW whats up with your cell phone towers being made to look like giant pine trees?


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Oct 22, 2005)

Too many people complain about them .. Yuppies .. personaly who cares they serve a purpose , I have one next to my house dont bother me any


----------



## Newfie (Oct 22, 2005)

bwalker said:


> BTW whats up with your cell phone towers being made to look like giant pine trees?



You don't like the "natural" look of 200 foot pine trees?


----------



## Husky372 (Oct 22, 2005)

What were you hunting in Maine Moose or Bear? howed it go? Any pics.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Nov 5, 2005)

I took a few pics this week, lets see if it will let me post them this go around.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Nov 5, 2005)

Its push, push in the bush. We move 24 tandum loads in four days this week.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Nov 5, 2005)

Ryan,

Do you prefer cable chokers? I prefer chain chokers with teardrops. I suppose with as much poplar as what you cut cables may be better. Just curious.

Mike


----------



## Ryan Willock (Nov 5, 2005)

Mike, I've tried chain chokers (still have some, just don't use'm) but they are too [email protected] heavy to tote up the mountain all day long! When you're pushing 15mbf thourgh the landing every day all day you want the lightest equipment that will get the job done!


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Nov 6, 2005)

nice picutre of the skidder


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Nov 6, 2005)

Yup nice pics Ryan .. Staying busy by the looks of things . I have always liked cable chokers myself , lighter, easiers to get under a log .. Just gotta get good ones otherwise they snap ..


----------



## Ryan Willock (Nov 6, 2005)

Good ones snap too with the wrong operator or a hard pull.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Nov 6, 2005)

Ryan please post more pictures of your work, i find it interesting !!

/Kristoffer


----------



## jp hallman (Nov 10, 2005)

Interesting day in the woods, Pacific Northwest in the Summer.


----------



## jp hallman (Nov 10, 2005)

Me and my Lil' Cronbinder. Smarming for the camera.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Nov 10, 2005)

jp hallman said:


> Interesting day in the woods, Pacific Northwest in the Summer.



Thats awsome JP! tin hardhat, overhead cutting but you got a fire shelter, what fire was that on? i bet you and me were on some of the same fires when i worked out of Oakridge FS. I always wondered something, but I never had a chance to ask, do fallers like to work fires cuz you can cut stuff you normally wouldnt get to? In my experience, seems like the trees that fallers cut during a fire are pretty massive, not the type of stuff in production logging. Is this just my impression, or do fallers really like to work fires?


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Nov 10, 2005)

nice pics JP , keep em' coming .. Dont see to many pics from fallers out west.

Rob


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Nov 11, 2005)

Here's some of what I've got...

I've got several pics already in this thread-
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=21972

Jeff


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice pictures Jeff !!!

-Kristoffer


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Nov 11, 2005)

those are some tasty pics of Northwest loggin, thanks for posting jeff


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm glad you guys like them.

Jeff


----------



## GASoline71 (Nov 15, 2005)

Nice Jeff. Makes me think of home.

Gary


----------



## slowp (Oct 11, 2007)

*Sunup on the Landing*

The landing was deserted because the shovel broke down. Not sure what brand of carriage they have. We saw the sun for a couple of minutes today.


----------



## stihlloggin (Oct 16, 2007)

*A few pictures from eastern, WA*

A couple of pictures from a job this summer


----------



## sILlogger (Oct 16, 2007)

stihlloggin said:


> A couple of pictures from a job this summer



those are some cool pics...the logs in pic 1 don't look that big..thinning job or just smaller timber..heck maybe it is just the picture..at any rate it sure is pretty country out there


----------



## stihlloggin (Oct 16, 2007)

*A few more*

The small junk is pulp wood. Just garbage that gets hooked and sent up the hill.


----------



## slowp (Oct 19, 2007)

*A Pleasant day in the woods.*

Summer fashions have given way to winter fashions. This hooktender invited me to help pack line up the hill but I declined. Rock is in demand once again. The curve at the bottom (not shown) has a very steep grade and trucks were having to be pulled by the shovel to get up to the landing. We pickup drivers got a run at it and just floored it to get up (barely), even when we had dry weather. They rocked it this week.


----------



## Bicboro (Apr 13, 2008)

*1270d*

These are pics of my old 1270. I've traded it in already.


----------



## Bicboro (Apr 13, 2008)

*1710d*

These pics are of my 1710, this too has been traded in already.


----------



## sILlogger (Apr 13, 2008)

nice pics..what part of TN are you from? do you do any cutting with a chainsaw?


----------



## Bicboro (Apr 13, 2008)

Dead center TN. There are a few hand crews contracted by the mill on the tract. It's 5000 acres, and has been open for 4 years. We were brought in to finish it before the contract runs out. We don't use any chain saws. There isn't anything I can't do with the 1270.


----------



## hammerlogging (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh yes there is!


----------



## Bicboro (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, what? Yes there are a few trees that are bigger than 30". But the mill that we are with doesn't want that big. I max out the size and pull more volume off per acre than you can argue. I'm not trying to be defensive, but I've done the competition, and have won in every situation. You have your place in the woods. There are some trees that cannot be done with the harvester, but a simple statement of<del> "oh yes there is" doesn't cut it</del>. And if thats what you have to say, with out any other statement, this isn't the thread for you. All I was doing was showing what it is I DO! I HAVE RESPECT FOR HAND CUTTERS! IT IS HARD WORK! I wasn't bragging. The guy asked "do you do any cutting with a chainsaw?" My response was NO! There is nothing on the jobs that I do, That I can't Do.


----------



## Bicboro (Apr 15, 2008)

And further more, I have worked side by side with cutters for 5+ years. They complement my work as well as I do theirs. I have trees that would be better for them to do, then I clean up. It's a win win situation.


----------



## joesawer (Apr 15, 2008)

Bicboro said:


> And further more, I have worked side by side with cutters for 5+ years. They complement my work as well as I do theirs. I have trees that would be better for them to do, then I clean up. It's a win win situation.



Yeah, hand falling small trees all day is mind numbing boredom, low production, hard work, and imo more dangerous than cutting bigger trees.
Back east I would much rather have a buncher or processor go through and cut all the smaller stuff first. It makes falling the bigger trees much faster and easier if you don't have to cut a dozen little trees first, so that the bigger one will hit the ground.


----------



## Dwayne Ferguson (Apr 15, 2008)

Some pics from the yarder crew that i was working with two years ago.


----------



## Philobite (Apr 21, 2008)

Redwood operation in coastal N. California second growth.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm not a logger but a forester so here are a few pics I've taken recently.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## SWE#Kipp (Apr 23, 2008)

How does the Ponsse processor work in couple with a skidder ??
here in Sweden, Finland and Norway they usually goes together with a forwarder !!

Thanks for posting the pics


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Apr 23, 2008)

SWE#Kipp said:


> How does the Ponsse processor work in couple skidder ??
> here in Sweden, Finland and Norway they usually goes together with a forwarder !!
> 
> Thanks for posting the pics




Around here they run a processor and forwarder combo (and did and that job juts didn't get pictures) and then have a skidder for backup. Some of the longer logs are easier to move with a skidder.


----------



## kiwimac (May 10, 2008)

*Hi,*

Just a test run to see if I have downsized the photo properly, NZ styles.


----------



## abohac (May 10, 2008)

Ryan Willock said:


> A knucleboom with a bucksaw is the best thing that ever happend to loggers



Ryan, I don't want to be a smart alleck or anything, but where are you cutting those little logs at and what are they used for? Here in Michigan, I never see anyone cut trees that small (all I cut is firewood but I follow lots of loggers into the woods to cut their tops)


----------



## tramp bushler (May 22, 2008)

*A Fallers View*



Bicboro said:


> And further more, I have worked side by side with cutters for 5+ years. They complement my work as well as I do theirs. I have trees that would be better for them to do, then I clean up. It's a win win situation.


..

Cool Equipment ......I would love to have a forwarder to play with .....I,m a Faller all the way but the Mechs are the way of the future , which is sad in many ways , Capitol investment instead of investment into people ......But for an operator to stay in bussiness that is what he needs to do ....

Soon the mechs will start in southeast Alaska ... All the easier ground we logged 40 or more years ago ... All the pre commercial tree thinning we did makes it easy for a feller buncher ... High Transportation costs to market are what hinder us ........Nice pics


----------



## E&A QCI (Jun 10, 2008)

*Youtube Videos*

Go to YouTube and search for channels, "jusportel" and check out my logging pics and videos. I think you guys will love them!


----------



## E&A QCI (Jun 10, 2008)

*Videos*

www.youtube.com/jusportel


----------



## Humptulips (Jun 14, 2008)

Thought I would take a shot at posting a picture. Hope it works out.








I'm the guy on the left. That fir was 12' on the butt. More to the story though. It had 7 logs in it and the first 3 cuts were 40s. You know you got a fight on your hands when you have to wrestle something like that to the landing. Yarded with a skagit 739 in I think 1984.


----------



## Bushler (Jun 14, 2008)

That's big. How did you load it?


----------



## Humptulips (Jun 14, 2008)

Kind of a story about that. The reason they were bucked 40s was the owner of the company was looking for a 1st place load for the loggers playday but when we pulled the cuts apart it showed a lot of rot. The butt wasn'too bad but it got worse as it went up and ended up clearing up by the third cut. 1st 2nd and 3rd logs ended up being culled. Never left the landing, cut into firewood. We had to yard them because of USFS regulations. Did make a pile of firewood. Was only about a mile and a half from my house so I got some of it.
I've had to load a few wuth the yarder from time to time though but nothing quite that big.


----------



## Humptulips (Jun 14, 2008)

Here's a picture of a spruce we loaded with the yarder. Sorry no pics of the loading.


----------



## Bushler (Jun 14, 2008)

Great pics. Looks like you had to squaw hump the spruce to get the choker on it, (can I say that?)

Brother and I spent one summer cutting an old growth fir unit on the Rogue. Probably the last old growth cut there. Half the trees were 50% cull, short, snag topped and huge diameter. (nothing quite as big as the one in your pic, but lots of 8' stuff.

I drove so many wedges that summer that I could swing a hammer like a pro baseball player. We used long steel wedges, and cut plates out of old saw bar. I never worked so hard in my life.

Every so often we'd hit a pitch pipe. Pitch pipe would put the hurt to a fresh chain.


----------



## Humptulips (Jun 14, 2008)

As I remember we had that log strapped to upend it. As you can see it had run into that snag in the picture. We had to pretty much upend it all the way to the landing.
Sure wish I had had a camera back in the day. Missed a lot of good pics. Didn't seem out of the ordinary at the time. Probably the biggest I ever yarded was a spruce on Kalaloch cr. The second cut was 11'6" on the small end. 1st log was a 16, Just under 16' through so as big around as long. 2nd log bridged across a small draw so the cutters bucked a 42 footer. We had to put a block purchase and use a parbuckle to get it up to where it could be bucked in two. Many more I missed. Wish I had known.


----------



## Bushler (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## Humptulips (Jun 14, 2008)

That saw in that pic ages you.


----------



## Bushler (Jun 14, 2008)

Super 797 Direct drive! Still have it.


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 16, 2008)

*super 797*

I have that same saw, that thing is loud and rough on the hands.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jun 18, 2008)

*Moving*

.... I don,t have any pics of when I was working in the riggin , but I do have some of cutting .. However we are moving and I am starting to pack the truck today so it will be weeks before I can scan them and figure out how to post them ...I have a few on digital from this year . But until I can cut a strip on Admirality Is. I probably won,t have any nice big ones to show execpt from my past ..,


----------



## slowp (Jul 2, 2008)

*Summer Fashions*

Here's the latest in summer fashions for fallers. They were grinning because that tree has to come down and I asked if anybody remembered how to fall that size of a tree. The guy on the right was actually wearing chaps today while falling. We were wandering about looking at old trees that were going to be a hazard to work around, and I was slapping paint on them so they could be felled. The ones to cut had dead tops which were liable to come down on folks working below. 





Here's my blue mark of doom.





And, finally, their rig has quite a debate on the side. You can't see it here but there is an ongoing debate that is etched in different layers of Wash Me, then No, another layer and Wash me, and NO...





I couldn't hang around to watch the big tree come down. He had to drop trees to make room and I had to go mark more danger trees and then go and 
see if it was possible to get high centered on snow so we could warn the tourists. I also checked out the response time of a co-worker with a winch.
Response time was acceptable and the winch passed the test.


----------



## abohac (Jul 2, 2008)

*I'm not a logger.*

I'm a firewood cutter and a farmer but I finally figured out how to post pictures (actually my kid showed me) so I have been posting them all over the place. Hope you guys don't mind. I'm like a kid with a new toy!


----------

